# ***OFFICIAL*** Joanna Jędrzejczyk vs. Jessica Penne Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*5 Rounds for the UFC Woman's Stawweight World Championship*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

JJ all day in this one.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think Penne can submit Joanna...I'll go with Penne.

This has to be the most under-advertised title fight of all time. ******* pathetic marketing from the UFC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joanne by easy KO


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

CupCake said:


> I think Penne can submit Joanna...I'll go with Penne.
> 
> This has to be the most under-advertised title fight of all time. ******* pathetic marketing from the UFC.


Well its probably the worst fight card the UFC has ever put on. They'll make a big loss on it I'd say. Can you remember a worse one?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay. Get to see some more of Joannazyk. Win or lose, I love that girl.:hug:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> I think Penne can submit Joanna...I'll go with Penne.
> 
> This has to be the most under-advertised title fight of all time. ******* pathetic marketing from the UFC.


Probably because it is a Fight Pass card.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a HUGE FIGHT!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It just comes down to the same thing every fight, who has the bigger deficits.

I dont think Penne can get JJ down so I dont think she can sub her but we shall see.

Its either going to be a Shellacking on the feet or a sloppy grappling fail that Penne would most likely win.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

JJ is a 7 to 1 favorite. I will take her.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Joannazyk via velociraptor strikes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nick Hein is a solid name on the card too.

This is on Pick TV for you fellow Ireland/UK guys.

For you guys bitching about this being a bad card, don't you also bitch that the amount of cards is too saturated? If this doesn't have any big names on it, it means that we dont lose any big names for later cards. You can simply give this one a miss and you dont miss any fights.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Joanna is on a whole other level, I feel fairly bad for Penne and her no head movement. 

https://instagram.com/p/4FOTbooCGX/


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, as a hardcore fan, I'll probably watch every fight. It is a weak lineup, but I'm stoked for a few of the fights. I like Piotr, and JJ specifically, but there are some other intriguing battles as well. I pay for fight pass , so I'll be up seeing how this all plays out. (I'm also a degenerate gambler and will likely have a vested interest in some of the lesser bouts for shits and giggles)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Yeah, as a hardcore fan, I'll probably watch every fight. It is a weak lineup, but I'm stoked for a few of the fights. I like Piotr, and JJ specifically, but there are some other intriguing battles as well. I pay for fight pass , so I'll be up seeing how this all plays out. (I'm also a degenerate gambler and will likely have a vested interest in some of the lesser bouts for shits and giggles)
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hello fellow gambler. I'm thinking of steering clear of the Siver fight and going with a two-fight parlay with JJ and Sobotta. Think that would work?


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Fight pass lets you sign up for a free 7 day trial so now I get to see this fight! I'll be a happy day drinker tomorrow for sure! The UFC is dropping the ball on marketing these two fighting each other. Hell I barely heard anything about the Cain and Werdum match. It's been nothing but Aldo vs Connor for what feels like months now. I can't wait to see these two ladies clash. Gotta go with Joanna though, kickboxing for the win!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joanna will box her up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the champ makes this one look easy.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bump.

Am I the only one watching this fight???


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Play by play if you please


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JJ easily take sround 1 after dropping penne.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> JJ easily take sround 1 after dropping penne.


Penne is tough, it'd take a lot to finish her.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Those combos!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Too easy for JJ


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joanna is the best. Stoppage was clearly made because this was a female fight. Sorry but no ref is stopping a title fight like that if is guys fighting.

No one at straw weight has anything for Joanna. She's a 115lb Chuck Liddell.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shit JJ is vicious!

Lot of love for Penne though, she's a tough fighter who's still going to give most SW's trouble.

Aguilar/Gadelha winner is next I think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Joanna is the best. Stoppage was clearly made because this was a female fight. Sorry but no ref is stopping a title fight like that if is guys fighting.
> 
> No one at straw weight has anything for Joanna. She's a 115lb Chuck Liddell.


Jessica aguilar might be able to bore us to death and grind her to a decision win but other than that i agree.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope they put the champ JJ next time on a main event on a tv card or co main on a ppv or something.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was a massacre. God, that stoppage was aboutt time, IMO. Personally, I wouldn't even allow that fight to go to the third round after seeing the state of Jessica's big nose almost dangling from her face with that huge gash from side to side. I was afraid Joanna would kick it off of Jessica's face and send it flying to the crowd. That was ruthless.

Joanna is a monster.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

JJ looked awesome. She messes girls' faces up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Andrus said:


> JJ looked awesome. She messes girls' faces up.












Penne's corner should have stopped it. That's what towels are for.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good lord! She looks like Grendel from Beawulf!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Seriously. There was a moment that there was so much blood on her face I couldn't see her nose at all. It looked it was gone completely. I was aprehensive for the health of that nose of her against Joanna from the start. That is a big, big target to be missed by the polish assassin.
Hopefully now she won't have the excuse to have that appendage fixed and looking better than it was before the fight. I think she has to thank Joanna for that after all, poor girl.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Seriously. There was a moment that there was so much blood on her face I couldn't see her nose at all. It looked it was gone completely. I was aprehensive for the health of that nose of her against Joanna from the start. That is a big, big target to be missed by the polish assassin.
> Hopefully now she won't have the excuse to have that appendage fixed and looking better than it was before the fight. I think she has to thank Joanna for that after all, poor girl.


^^^Leave the poor girl alone with all the nose talk!!! Yes, it was a big nose, but not huge lol.

Poor Penne


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As a consolation. Penne fought to the end...I didn't see quit in her. That's heart to get battered like that and to continue. I always admire athletes who go on to the bitter end.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

That fight was brutal! Joanna's striking is a thing of beauty. I have always been a big fan of elbows. When used effectively they tear shit up and hit so hard. Props to Penne for staying in the fight, I would have called it a night after that cut. Looks like a rough ride for the rest of the division. Guys, try not to cry too hard into your keyboards when they drop Paige Vanzant into this blender.raise01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joanna would DESTROY PVZ and Holly Holm....at the same time. Her striking is easily the best in WMMA history, and has been since before she entered UFC. Ronda would still destroy her at 135 though.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Joanna has a serious mean streak, and I say that in a good way. Every time she breaks from a clinch she hits her opponent with a good hard shot or often a combination of strikes. She doesn't let her opponents just back off from the clinch and reset, she makes them pay every single time. A lot of fighters get lazy and drop their guard a bit when breaking from the clinch, and boy does Joanna make them pay for that. She was landing power strikes on pretty much every break.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Damn JJ is a beast.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

raise01: Joanna Jędrzejczyk raise01: Jessica Penne 

What a beautiful fight. Really at a loss of words on how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Joanna would DESTROY PVZ and Holly Holm....at the same time. Her striking is easily the best in WMMA history, and has been since before she entered UFC. Ronda would still destroy her at 135 though.


I dont think I would go that far, Holm would give her a real sold challenge IMO JJ would have herself in a disadvantage.

JJ has a 66 in reach and Holm has a 70 in reach.
JJ is 5'6 and holm is 5'8 thats a big two inches when you couple it with reach its a fair advantage.

I would love to see that fight though, regardless of who won its hard to not want to watch the two best female strikers in MMA fight. 

Page I feel would lose though Im not saying she cant win.

Ronda would destroy her at any WC.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow JJ is a monster, her striking is a thing of beauty. 

JJ>Ronda. I hope she steals some of Ronda's attention since she's a better person, and funner to watch.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Man this girl is awesome, her striking is a thing of beauty. Shes seriously a lot better then a lot of man, technique wise.

If she elevates her ground game, she will literally be unstoppable. She has good take down defense, but its clear she not comfortable in submitting or fighting on the ground.

As for her fighting Ronda, i would love to see that fight but only if Ronda drops so she loses some of her power. It would be a toss up for me then, if JJ goes up she will get battered.

And last but not least, them ******* elbows!!! Shes throws them when the offense, she throws them on the defense..raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Goddamn that nose! This woman is legit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CupCake said:


> ^^^Leave the poor girl alone with all the nose talk!!! Yes, it was a big nose, but not huge lol.
> 
> Poor Penne


I sense you have a big nose to say Jessica's huge nose is not huge. :thumb02:

Don't worry, big noses can be sexy when proportional. Jessica's just had a remarkable angle on it, though. She'll have that fixed for perfection this time, no doubt about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Remember kids... Women can't do stand up, they have no speed, they have no power and they can't judge distance. 

Here is your evidence.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> I dont think I would go that far, Holm would give her a real sold challenge IMO JJ would have herself in a disadvantage.
> 
> JJ has a 66 in reach and Holm has a 70 in reach.
> JJ is 5'6 and holm is 5'8 thats a big two inches when you couple it with reach its a fair advantage.
> ...


Holm looked terrible in the only fight I've actually seen from her though so that's why I felt that could happen. Maybe the reach could be a big factor though.

Yeah JJ over commits and Ronda would kill her.

Still one of my favourite UFC fighters. Sucks that Cage Warriors is going down. I got into that promotion for like 3 months and across that period JJ and McGregor looked like top dogs.


----------



## bringingthebiff (Jun 4, 2015)

For a female fight, that was awesome. Not that i dislike watching the girls but it seems like most of them cannot inflict damage on their opponents apart from subs... this was so much different, this girl deserves ppv maincard 100%.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Remember kids... Women can't do stand up, they have no speed, they have no power and they can't judge distance.
> 
> *Here is your evidence.*


Evidence of what? Joanna being a transgender? :wink03:


----------



## bringingthebiff (Jun 4, 2015)

^would u still hit that??


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Holm looked terrible in the only fight I've actually seen from her though so that's why I felt that could happen. Maybe the reach could be a big factor though.
> 
> Yeah JJ over commits and Ronda would kill her.
> 
> Still one of my favourite UFC fighters. Sucks that Cage Warriors is going down. I got into that promotion for like 3 months and across that period JJ and McGregor looked like top dogs.


How can you only have seen one of her fights when she has a shit-ton of fights in pro boxing kickboxing and MMA?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Gifs from around the web:








































raise01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> How can you only have seen one of her fights when she has a shit-ton of fights in pro boxing kickboxing and MMA?


There's lots of episodes of Sex and the City too, only saw about 30 seconds of those though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Beat Down!

Love it, great performance.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> There's lots of episodes of Sex and the City too, only saw about 30 seconds of those though.


Are you a sex and the city fan? do you contribute to a forum, specifically discussing sex and the city?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Jędrzejczyk has the striking equivalent of Rousey's judo. It's by far the best technical striking in WMMA, leaving Holm behind by a large margin, and it's among the best technical striking in MMA period. Most men could learn from her.

I'd say she even hits harder than some BW men, because she can generate so much power due to her top notch technique.



MK. said:


>


This is what you call picking your shots, something most men can't do when they sense their opponent is hurt. This is some Anderson Silva like calmness in chosing, aiming and executing the strikes.



Killz said:


> Are you a sex and the city fan? do you contribute to a forum, specifically discussing sex and the city?


You really don't want to know what he's doing in that perspective!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

bringingthebiff said:


> ^would u still hit that??


No, she would hit me first and looks like nobody has an answer for that right now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Are you a sex and the city fan? do you contribute to a forum, specifically discussing sex and the city?


I was talking about Joanna Jedrzejczyk before she joined UFC....and now she's a champion.

Yet I'm getting blasted for not watching Holly Holm before she joined UFC....and she looked terrible in her UFC fight.


Cool.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, she would hit me first


You naughty boy!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> You naughty boy!


LOL, just playing with MMA related terms here, but remember when Frank Mir said after rolling with Demian Maia that if Maia wanted to [email protected] his ass there was nothing he could do about it? So, if Joanna wanted to "hit" me, she probably would, being a trans or not. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Considering how obscure and underpaid female boxing it wouldn't surprise me if the striking in the UFC surpassed it... Joanna is pretty much there already.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Gotta love Jedzy.


----------

